# telecaster build



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

My apologies if this has been covered before. I'm looking to find a top drawer luthier to build me a tele - body and neck only. No hardware, electronics, finishing, etc. Can't get the specs I'm after with companies such as Warmoth etc.

Any recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Canadian Breed Custom Electrics

Bill is a member of the forum, check his stuff out in the dealer section.
There are several build threads that he has in here also.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Canadian Breed Custom Electrics
> 
> Bill is a member of the forum, check his stuff out in the dealer section.
> There are several build threads that he has in here also.


 +1

Canadian Breed ......VERY impressive Tele builds

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

if musikraft can't make what you need..i'll eat my soaks.....i'm suprised that warmoth is not doing what you want..they do crazy shit..LOL


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sparrow said:


> My apologies if this has been covered before. I'm looking to find a top drawer luthier to build me a tele - body and neck only. No hardware, electronics, finishing, etc. Can't get the specs I'm after with companies such as Warmoth etc.
> 
> Any recommendations would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...




This begs the question: what specs are you after that are hard to attain?


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I'm after a ultra light chambered spruce body with a matching spruce top and vintage routing. I'd like a compound radius maple neck with 6130 frets. Real nitro finish if whoever does this can nail the colour I'm after on the body, and very thin nitro on the neck.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sparrow said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I'm after a ultra light chambered spruce body with a matching spruce top and vintage routing. I'd like a compound radius maple neck with 6130 frets. Real nitro finish if whoever does this can nail the colour I'm after on the body, and very thin nitro on the neck.



ok...a Spruce chambered tele body?...sorry..are you looking to make the litest toneless tele?....Spruce is extremely lite by itself, and a soft wood, The neck would be heavier then the body....LOL. Spruce is resonnant, but as an accoustic top, not as a substain wood for electric.


----------

